# Squid's Main Humidor



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

To give a rough idea of the size of this thing, the cigars in the middle compartment that are standing upright are all Churchill sized... Trays removed to allow this view.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Now that is some serious organization with the labels on them. What descriptions to you add to the labels?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Generally I have the following:

Cigar: (Brand information)
Size: (both the name like Toro and the size like 6.0x50)
Wrapper: (Wrapper type usually taken from Perlman's rather than the vendor)
Vendor: (where I bought it, or who gifted it to me)
Stored: (How long it's een in my humidor and approx age if available)

Since I store the sticks loose like this once they come out of long-term storage in the coolerdor, it's easier to find the information if it's on each stick. When a box is in storage it stays as it was shipped; I only put on labels when I open the box. And notice that all sticks have cello or tissue wrappers, even the CC's... That's to protect the sticks... <G>


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Squiddy, that is a very nice collection my friend and the organization is something that I aspire to. Well done. BTW, what is the humi brand name? Is it an Aristocrat? Just wondering... 

CD


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Got it from Tampa Humidor; they call it The Medici. Other places call it the Havana Footlocker. Had it for about three years now, and it's been real good. Seal is tight and it's substantial enough to not need a lot of attention.


----------



## supergirl (Apr 17, 2007)

Ummm...I think I've fallen in love with your humidor, Mr. Squid.


----------



## Eespidie (Apr 7, 2007)

thats IS one b e a utiful sight squid... i thought I was organized!!:errrr:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

supergirl said:


> Ummm...I think I've fallen in love with your humidor, Mr. Squid.


<embarrassed grin...>


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Eespidie said:


> thats IS one b e a utiful sight squid... i thought I was organized!!:errrr:


It takes a bit of work to keep it that way, especially when I'm tired and would rather not print labels etc. But every time I am curious about storage dates, or where I got something, it's all right there. <G>

And BTW, thanks for the BOMB!!! <G>


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice job...good organization...you get a 9.5. You would have had a 10 if it was in my house...SORRY...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Heh... A 9.5 isn't bad. If you want any of your cigars to reside in such a nice friendly envirnment just send 'em to me; that would be cheaper than shipping the humidor to you... <G>


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

How very generous of you Sir Squid! 

CD


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

You need to deposit some cigars too? <G>


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

See...Now thats incedibly nice. I cant tell you how much I appreciate that.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> You need to deposit some cigars too? <G>


Soon enough, buddy.
:lol:

I'll PM you a DC.


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope to be like you someday. Question I m new at the game but i have notice some people have in their humi ,cigars in in plastic,some in glass, some no rap at all what is the best way? 
please wise one school the unwise


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Dawg, personally, if the cigar comes in cello, I just clip the folded end off and let it go at that. If they are not in cello, I leave them that way.

Squid, very nice set up there bro. I wish I was that organized. And I really mean that. I have 3 sticks that have no bands and I have forgotten where they came from or what they are. And they are great smokes now after being in my humi for almost a year. Wish I could remember what they are. Let this be a lesson: Document your sticks.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

lawdaug_1 said:


> I hope to be like you someday. Question I m new at the game but i have notice some people have in their humi ,cigars in in plastic,some in glass, some no rap at all what is the best way?
> please wise one school the unwise


When cigars are stored in my coolerdor they are left in full boxes, in their original packaging. Once I open a box to put in the humidor, I either wrap loose cigars in tissue or put them in cello and immediately put a label on the foot with pertinent information. Note that even the CC's are all in cello... I've torn wrappers and gotten other damage by rooting around in the humidor to find a particular stick that's buried, and I don't want to repeat that damage. In a smaller humidor this probably isn't necessary. But with my set-up and my never wanting what's on top, it's necessary... <G>


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> When cigars are stored in my coolerdor they are left in full boxes, in their original packaging. Once I open a box to put in the humidor, I either wrap loose cigars in tissue or put them in cello and immediately put a label on the foot with pertinent information. Note that even the CC's are all in cello... I've torn wrappers and gotten other damage by rooting around in the humidor to find a particular stick that's buried, and I don't want to repeat that damage. In a smaller humidor this probably isn't necessary. But with my set-up and my never wanting what's on top, it's necessary... <G>


Very smart. I cant tell you how many wrappers I have damaged in my humi just looking for something. Good call. Wheres a good place to get celo's from?


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you squid and bad karma. Im getting smarter.I think LoL


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

lawdaug_1 said:


> Thank you squid and bad karma. Im getting smarter.I think LoL


Heh, I wish I was.:errrr: :baffled:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Very smart. I cant tell you how many wrappers I have damaged in my humi just looking for something. Good call. Wheres a good place to get celo's from?


I can't seem to find that place. But last year I found a place selling cello wrappers, basically no number count, but by the pound I think... <G> I have enough to last me a little while yet. I'll find the place eventually and let you know.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> I can't seem to find that place. But last year I found a place selling cello wrappers, basically no number count, but by the pound I think... <G> I have enough to last me a little while yet. I'll find the place eventually and let you know.


Thank you sir...And this is a good reason to keep the celos in the celo or no celo debate. I had always threw them out and now I regret it to the point of purchasing ans re-celo-ing them. Thanks again


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Great organization, I really like the idea of labeling all your sticks like that.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Thank you sir...And this is a good reason to keep the celos in the celo or no celo debate. I had always threw them out and now I regret it to the point of purchasing ans re-celo-ing them. Thanks again


I simply do not have that link any more... When I re-organized my cigar links about 6 months ago I think I deleted it. I do remember it was a company that sold plastic bags and other storage type stuff. Sorry.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> I simply do not have that link any more... When I re-organized my cigar links about 6 months ago I think I deleted it. I do remember it was a company that sold plastic bags and other storage type stuff. Sorry.


Dont sweat it...now that iknow their out there somewhere, Ill find it.


----------

